# Can I use non-dairy powder creamer as milk substitute in a recipe?



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2016)

Knorr instant side dish calls for 1.5 cups water and .5 cup of milk.   Can I use non-dairy powder creamer instead of milk?
This is for backpack camping and I do not want to carry liquid milk.

I know....I should just experiment, but I thought I'd ask here first....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2016)

Doesn't creamer usually have sugar in it?  Powdered milk might work better.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2016)

On my last trip I used water only, and although the pasta side dish came out ok it was lacking that creamy texture.

Do they make lactose free powdered milk?   I mentioned non-diary creamer because they come in tiny packets and are convenient to carry.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2016)

Try it at home B4 you go.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2016)

roadfix said:


> On my last trip I used water only, and although the pasta side dish came out ok it was lacking that creamy texture.
> 
> Do they make lactose free powdered milk?   I mentioned non-diary creamer because they come in tiny packets and are convenient to carry.




They probably do make lactose-free.  I've never looked.  Any creamer I've ever tried had sweetener, maybe there are some that are unsweetened.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, who would have thought you could find this many options? 143,000 options in under a second. Probably only 5-10 of them might be useful, though. 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=lactose%20free%20powdered%20milk

Hopefully, you can get your hands on what you need before your next backpacking trek.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 12, 2016)

Well, I did the search thing.   I still can't find lactose free powdered milk.   I end up with non-dairy powdered creamers.    I will experiment.    I may just end up using regular powdered milk.

I also found this while searching:
http://blog.trailcooking.com/2009/10/08/the-lowly-knorr-pasta-side/


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2016)

For something non-dairy to make food creamy, how about creamed coconut? It's not sweetened.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas!   
I'd like to stick to dry ingredients as much as possible just for the ease of bagging and handling them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd give it a try, but if you reduce the amount of liquid, the pasta or rice may not cook through.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 13, 2016)

You might also want to try using unflavored whey protein powder. Most people who are lactose intolerant are able to use it without any problems. It's also widely available at GNC and health food stores.

FAQ: Can I consume whey protein if I’m lactose intolerant? | Whey Protein Institute


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2016)

They do make powdered milk with cream. They also make powdered dairy cream. Not coffee creamers, but dairy cream. Like you would put in your coffee. You can get the powered milk and dairy cream, mix them up  and then mix them together.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 13, 2016)

I use coffee rich creamer all the time instead of milk


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks!

I picked up a small can of Nido (made by Nestles) whole millk powder at Wally World yesterday.    I'll experiment with a little of that and see if it'll affect my system.

Meanwhile I'd like to see if I can make beef stroganoff using mostly dry ingredients.   One popular brand, Mountain House, makes freeze dried entres including beef stroganoff but they are pricey.
Some people dehydrate their own food but I'm not willing to go that route.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2016)

Roadfix, just a thought.  If the milk powder doesn't work, would buttermilk powder have less lactose?


----------

